# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Amazon Lex, bot framework, Amazon Web Services, Inc., Seattle, Washington, United States

## Airicist

Developer - Amazon Web Services, Inc.

Website - aws.amazon.com/lex

Amazon Lex on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "AWS launches Amazon Lex, a bot framework that powers Alexa"

by Jordan Novet
November 30, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Amazon Lex, now in preview

Published on Dec 1, 2016




> Amazon Lex is a service for building conversational interfaces into any application using voice and text. Lex provides the advanced deep learning functionalities of automatic speech recognition (ASR) for converting speech to text, and natural language understanding (NLU) to recognize the intent of the text, to enable you to build applications with highly engaging user experiences and lifelike conversational interactions. With Amazon Lex, the same deep learning technologies that power Amazon Alexa are now available to any developer, enabling you to quickly and easily build sophisticated, natural language, conversational bots (“chatbots”).

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Lex now generally available

Published on Apr 19, 2017




> Amazon Lex is a new service for building conversational interfaces into any application using voice and text. With Amazon Lex, the same deep learning technologies that power Amazon Alexa are now available to any developer, enabling you to quickly and easily build sophisticated, natural language conversational bots. No deep learning experience is required to immediately start creating these chatbots that understand voice or text, to ask questions, get answers, and complete sophisticated tasks. And you can build and test your bots directly from the AWS Management Console. Lex enables you to easily publish your voice or text chatbots to mobile devices, web apps, and services such as Facebook Messenger, Slack, and Twilio. Amazon Lex is a fully managed service so as your user engagement increases, you don’t need to worry about provisioning hardware and managing infrastructure to power your bot experience. Amazon Lex’ pay-as-you-go pricing makes it a cost-effective way to build conversational interfaces anywhere. Try Amazon Lex for free, today.

----------


## Airicist

AWS Summit Series 2017 - San Francisco: Amazon Lex is now generally available

Published on Apr 20, 2017




> Amazon Lex is a service for building conversational interfaces into your application using voice and text. With Amazon Lex, the same deep learning technologies that power Amazon Alexa are now available to developers, enabling you to quickly and easily build sophisticated, natural language conversational bots.

----------


## Airicist

An introduction to Amazon Lex, your service for building voice and text chatbots

Published on May 17, 2017




> Amazon Lex is a service for building conversational interfaces into any application using voice and text. With Amazon Lex, the same deep learning technologies that power Amazon Alexa are now available to any developer, enabling you to quickly and easily build sophisticated, natural language conversational chatbots. No deep learning experience is required to immediately start creating chatbots that understand voice or text, to ask questions, get answers, and complete sophisticated tasks. Lex enables you to easily publish your chatbots to mobile devices, web apps, services, and platforms such as Facebook Messenger, Twilio and Slack. This session will go over the features available with Amazon Lex and how they can be used to build and deploy chatbots. Join us for this introductory presentation and learn more about Amazon Lex!

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Lex - Quickly build conversational interfaces

Published on Jun 7, 2017




> Amazon Lex is a service for building conversational interfaces into any application using voice and text. Amazon Lex provides the advanced deep learning functionalities of automatic speech recognition (ASR) for converting speech to text, and natural language understanding (NLU) to recognize the intent of the text, to enable you to build applications with highly engaging user experiences and lifelike conversational interactions. With Amazon Lex, the same deep learning technologies that power Amazon Alexa are now available to any developer, enabling you to quickly and easily build sophisticated, natural language, conversational bots (“chatbots”).

----------


## Airicist

Create Your Own Amazon Lex Chatbot - Full tutorial

Published on Mar 12, 2018




> A complete tutorial on how to create your own smart chat bot using Amazon Lex. Learn to create custom intents and use slots for personalised conversation.

----------


## Airicist

"Amazon Lex Introduces an Enhanced Console Experience and New V2 APIs"

by Martin Beeby
January 21, 2021

----------

